# The great South West desert



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

At least it feels that way when it comes to trying to buy a car :evil: 
I've been looking for something new (well, new to me) along the lines of a V6 or early TTRS for what must be close on a year. What have I found so far in Devon, or Somerset, or even Wiltshire and Cornwall ? Diddly squat, at least nothing that comes close to requirements.
Out of sheer exasperation I did a little exercise a couple of months ago - got a map of the English counties, then logged each Pistonhead advert for potential Mk2 TTs (V6 and TTRS) against the relevant county. Result ?
Several (5-10) in London, Birmingham, Leeds etc. few in home counties, Wales and Scotland (they seem to like Audis up there), the odd one or tow in Kent and East Anglia. West Country - nothing, nada, not a sausage !
So here I am, asking questions of a seller in the N.York Moors - I dunno, the lengths some of us have to go to.
Does no-one own TTs in the pointy bit in the corner ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

liffy99 said:


> At least it feels that way when it comes to trying to buy a car :evil:
> I've been looking for something new (well, new to me) along the lines of a V6 or early TTRS for what must be close on a year. What have I found so far in Devon, or Somerset, or even Wiltshire and Cornwall ? Diddly squat, at least nothing that comes close to requirements.
> Out of sheer exasperation I did a little exercise a couple of months ago - got a map of the English counties, then logged each Pistonhead advert for potential Mk2 TTs (V6 and TTRS) against the relevant county. Result ?
> Several (5-10) in London, Birmingham, Leeds etc. few in home counties, Wales and Scotland (they seem to like Audis up there), the odd one or tow in Kent and East Anglia. West Country - nothing, nada, not a sausage !
> ...


They have cars down there, What did you do with the horses? :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

We ate them - with a nice Chianti.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm surprised you found any in East Anglia frankly. It's tractor land.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There's a nice Red Mk2 3.2 manual in Market Place located in Bournemouth.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm surprised you found any in East Anglia frankly. It's tractor land.


 Careful! 
The swampies will be after you!


----------

